# Is Broderick Hunter's chin too short to be ideal?



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 9, 2021)

pics



























thoughts on if he would look better with a taller/longer chin?


----------



## Selinity (Apr 9, 2021)

Maybe if those fat ass lips of his weren't in the way he'd actually have a chin.


----------



## Warlow (Apr 9, 2021)

he has short chin, obviously his chin is not ideal. He does have a square, angular jaw though


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

my avi has the ideal chin


----------



## Preston (Apr 9, 2021)

He has proganthism and maxillary protrusion ofc. Most blacks have bad chins anyway


----------



## datboijj (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> my avi has the ideal chin


wrong


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

datboijj said:


> wrong
> View attachment 1082113


----------



## datboijj (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> View attachment 1082116


Fine I'll let you win this one
I'm mogging that guy in February anyway


----------



## R@m@ (Apr 9, 2021)

ideal chin


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> my avi has the ideal chin


i think faces with a bigger square(ipd and length ratio) can get away with a shorter chin. like tyson balluo.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> i think faces with a bigger square(ipd and length ratio) can get away with a shorter chin. like tyson balluo.


why would you say so?


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Apr 9, 2021)

He’d look better with more chin, but black people have shorter chins overall so he’s still 10/10 with it. People can look perfect with features that are pronounced in their race even if they’d be major failos on other races, simply because it’s naturally occurring in their race so it’s not outside of the realm of a property healthily developed person. This is also the reason why his nose width Suits him perfectly, it’s well within the range of proper healthy black development but if a white guy had his nose it’d look way too big because it’s way outside the range of a healthily properly developed white face. This is also why he looks good with his prognathism, that level of prognathism is normal in blacks, but if an asian guy had it he’d look like a caveman because it’d be way more pronounced than it is in properly developed healthy members of his race


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

wanderingandcoping said:


> He’d look better with more chin, but black people have shorter chins overall so he’s still 10/10 with it. People can look perfect with features that are pronounced in their race even if they’d be major failos on other races, simply because it’s naturally occurring in their race so it’s not outside of the realm of a property healthily developed person. This is also the reason why his nose width Suits him perfectly, it’s well within the range of proper healthy black development but if a white guy had his nose it’d look way too big because it’s way outside the range of a healthily properly developed white face. This is also why he looks good with his prognathism, that level of prognathism is normal in blacks, but if an asian guy had it he’d look like a caveman because it’d be way more pronounced than it is in properly developed healthy members of his race


so basically averageness


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> why would you say so?


idk lol its just an observation i made
i guess short midface need tall chin because otherwsie they would look like foids because foids tend to have shorter midface with shorter chin


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> He has proganthism and maxillary protrusion ofc. Most blacks have bad chins anyway


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 9, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> View attachment 1082159


The great bhai himself. 7'0 tall punjabi


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> so basically averageness


Exactly


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

@datboijj why did you ugh him he is right


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> View attachment 1082116


Not really but could see why you would think so


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

Philtrumcel said:


> Not really but could see why you would think so


broad, wide, square and tall


----------



## datboijj (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> @datboijj why did you ugh him he is right


↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓


wanderingandcoping said:


> People can look perfect with features that are pronounced in their race even if they’d be major failos on other races, simply because it’s naturally occurring in their race



This suggests that having a flat face is good for asians and they shouldn't bother to fix it


----------



## Preston (Apr 9, 2021)

datboijj said:


> ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓
> 
> 
> This suggests that having a flat face is good for asians and they shouldn't bother to fix it


Asians can look good with flat midface, whites too example Robert pattinson


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Apr 9, 2021)

datboijj said:


> ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓
> 
> 
> This suggests that having a flat face is good for asians and they shouldn't bother to fix it


This is why I specifically mentioned PROPERLY developed for a certain race. Having a truly flat pan face for asians is NOT properly healthily developed. An asian face that is truly properly developed will not be as forward grown as other races but it will not be completely flat, because no human with proper development has severe recession/downward growth and that’s what exacerbates the flatness of the face. Post industrial society has caused people of ALL races to have subpar craniofacial development resulting in flatter faces than they should when properly developed


----------



## datboijj (Apr 9, 2021)

wanderingandcoping said:


> This is why I specifically mentioned PROPERLY developed for a certain race. Having a truly flat pan face for asians is NOT properly healthily developed. An asian face that is truly properly developed will not be as forward grown as other races but it will not be completely flat, because no human with proper development has severe recession/downward growth and that’s what exacerbates the flatness of the face. Post industrial society has caused people of ALL races to have subpar craniofacial development resulting in flatter faces than they should when properly developed


I'm not tryna be good looking for a black guy
I'm trying to be The best looking guy EVER period
This should apply to every race
No one should be comfortable with what is associated to their race
They should try to transcend everything in in every area
Well that's at least the time I'm on
I don't know what you jokers are here for


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Apr 9, 2021)

datboijj said:


> I'm not tryna be good looking for a black guy
> I'm trying to be The best looking guy EVER period
> This should apply to every race
> No one should be comfortable with what is associated to their race
> ...


Transcending everything doesn’t mean you can transcend race. You call people “jokers” yet you’re deluding yourself into thinking that “Transcending” means completely destroying your racial traits. I am telling you that even if you could do that you would look like shit. If you were given the exact nasal and alveolar structure of a white person, you would be much uglier in those areas than the guy in my avi because YOU ARE BLACK. You are NOT supposed to have features of another race and that’s a fact. Mathematical averageness combined with strong bones, clear skin and good coloring is what makes an attractive face, and I am telling you that your idea of “transcending” would completely destroy the mathematical averageness of your face.


----------



## Preston (Apr 9, 2021)

datboijj said:


> I'm not tryna be good looking for a black guy
> I'm trying to be The best looking guy EVER period
> This should apply to every race
> No one should be comfortable with what is associated to their race
> ...


U might aswell turn into a white guy then.All white traits are universally and objectively the most attractive


----------



## datboijj (Apr 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> U might aswell turn into a white guy then.All white traits are universally and objectively the most attractive


thin lips
flat maxila (still more than asians)
and long face
are not universally attractive


----------



## zeke714 (Apr 9, 2021)

wanderingandcoping said:


> Transcending everything doesn’t mean you can transcend race. You call people “jokers” yet you’re deluding yourself into thinking that “Transcending” means completely destroying your racial traits. I am telling you that even if you could do that you would look like shit. If you were given the exact nasal and alveolar structure of a white person, you would be much uglier in those areas than the guy in my avi because YOU ARE BLACK. You are NOT supposed to have features of another race and that’s a fact. Mathematical averageness combined with strong bones, clear skin and good coloring is what makes an attractive face, and I am telling you that your idea of “transcending” would completely destroy the mathematical averageness of your face.


Wrong buddy. 

What separates Broderick Hunter from the average black man? His hunter eyes. Most blacks can't get hunter eyes due to UEE and other features like the browridge, etc.


----------



## zeke714 (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> so basically averageness


Averageness is not attractive


----------



## Preston (Apr 9, 2021)

datboijj said:


> thin lips
> flat maxila (still more than asians)
> and long face
> are not universally attractive


All white chads have

-thin lips(they are a masc trait go read subhuman currycel's dimorphism thread)
-Not true genetically they are the most forward grown, blacks only have the lower maxilla that's fwrd grown.
-Whites don't have long faces they long skulls with good width which is again universally attractive


----------



## Preston (Apr 9, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> Averageness is not attractive


If that is true depoot and barrett are unmoggable but to most foids they are repulsive coz shit doesnt fall in the range of an average healthy male adult.Do you find this foid pictured below attractive? Same logic can be applied to men aswell lol


----------



## anactualdude (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> my avi has the ideal chin


Whos your avi? Mogs 99% of the population


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Apr 9, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> Wrong buddy.
> 
> What separates Broderick Hunter from the average black man? His hunter eyes. Most blacks can't get hunter eyes due to UEE and other features like the browridge, etc.


Hey genius, his “hunter eyes“ literally prove my point. They look good because they are strong negroid orbitals, NOT Because they are Caucasoid. UEE has little to do with it because his eyes are not even hooded, and hooded eyes in Africans are not even due to Caucasoid orbitals, they are due to eyelid fat stores on negroid orbitals. This is why black people with hooded eyes like 50 cent do not have a Eurocentric looking eye area at all. His brow ridge also proves my point. His is literally the epitome of the negroid brow ridge, it has the undulating shape resulting in the arched eyebrows, and the glabella is more prominent than the brow ridge itself.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> Averageness is not attractive


jfl it's been proven in multiple studies to be attractive, in fact it's one of the few universally attractive traits even bushmen who've never interacted with external media find it attractive


----------



## datboijj (Apr 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> If that is true depoot and barrett are unmoggable but to most foids they are repulsive coz shit doesnt fall in the range of an average healthy male adult.Do you find this foid pictured below attractive? Same logic can be applied to men aswell lol
> 
> View attachment 1082251


We are talking about average in terms of "i seen that before"
You are talking about averageness in terms of being proportional


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

anactualdude said:


> Whos your avi? Mogs 99% of the population


James Kakonge








 Kas (@mukasakakonge) • Instagram photos and videos


54K Followers, 576 Following, 155 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Kas (@mukasakakonge)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Preston (Apr 9, 2021)

datboijj said:


> We are talking about average in terms of (i seen that before)
> You are talking about savageness in terms of being proportional


she has near perfect proportions but her bones are so above average that she doesnt look like a female or a human for that matter


----------



## Preston (Apr 9, 2021)

wanderingandcoping said:


> Hey genius, his “hunter eyes“ literally prove my point. They look good because they are strong negroid orbitals, NOT Because they are Caucasoid. UEE has little to do with it because his eyes are not even hooded, and hooded eyes in Africans are not even due to Caucasoid orbitals, they are due to eyelid fat stores on negroid orbitals. This is why black people with hooded eyes like 50 cent do not have a Eurocentric looking eye area at all. His brow ridge also proves my point. His is literally the epitome of the negroid brow ridge, it has the undulating shape resulting in the arched eyebrows, and the glabella is more prominent than the brow ridge itself.


This bluecel knows his shit


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> If that is true depoot and barrett are unmoggable but to most foids they are repulsive coz shit doesnt fall in the range of an average healthy male adult.Do you find this foid pictured below attractive? Same logic can be applied to men aswell lol
> 
> View attachment 1082251


So then what's the ideal for blacks?


What's the ideal for sandcels aswell, im curious


----------



## MadVisionary (Apr 9, 2021)

It looks normal, its large lips and square jaw without V shape, make it look smaller


----------



## Ocelot (Apr 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> All white chads have
> -thin lips(they are a masc trait go read subhuman currycel's dimorphism thread)


when the self hate makes you remember things the other way around


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 9, 2021)

wanderingandcoping said:


> Hey genius, his “hunter eyes“ literally prove my point. They look good because they are strong negroid orbitals, NOT Because they are Caucasoid. UEE has little to do with it because his eyes are not even hooded, and hooded eyes in Africans are not even due to Caucasoid orbitals, they are due to eyelid fat stores on negroid orbitals. This is why black people with hooded eyes like 50 cent do not have a Eurocentric looking eye area at all. His brow ridge also proves my point. His is literally the epitome of the negroid brow ridge, it has the undulating shape resulting in the arched eyebrows, and the glabella is more prominent than the brow ridge itself.


SO then what are the ideal feautures and coloring for blacks then?


----------



## Preston (Apr 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> So then what's the ideal for blacks?
> 
> 
> What's the ideal for sandcels aswell, im curious


They ideal face for a black is hunter and for sand hamid fadaei imo


----------



## Preston (Apr 9, 2021)

Ocelot said:


> when the self hate makes you remember things the other way around
> View attachment 1082260


Damn.Alright I will give u that one


----------



## Preston (Apr 9, 2021)

Delete this thread.I got mogged in this one


----------



## ProAcktiv (Apr 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> If that is true depoot and barrett are unmoggable but to most foids they are repulsive coz shit doesnt fall in the range of an average healthy male adult.Do you find this foid pictured below attractive? Same logic can be applied to men aswell lol
> 
> View attachment 1082251


why do you attribute girls not finding barret and depoot attractive to an affinity for averageness. You're jumping a couple steps there. What if it is becuase they actually have unattractive traits? Perhaps you don't understand what makes someone attractive as much as you think you do


----------



## ProAcktiv (Apr 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> -thin lips(they are a masc trait go read subhuman currycel's dimorphism thread)


thin lips are absolute trash.... no girl prefers them. Ogre tier browridge is also dimorphic. Prognathism of the lower jaw is also dimorphic Dimorphism and attractiveness/aesthetics are not 1 and 1 although they overlap greatly.

Edit: thin lips aren't even dimorphic apparently....


----------



## Preston (Apr 9, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> why do you attribute girls not finding barret and depoot attractive to an affinity for averageness. You're jumping a couple steps there. What if it is becuase they actually have unattractive traits? Perhaps you don't understand what makes someone attractive as much as you think you do


Because girls find the exact traits barret and depoot possess but in moderation and on other guys attractive


----------



## ProAcktiv (Apr 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Because girls find the exact traits barret and depoot have but in moderation and on other guys attractive


if they are in moderation, then they are not the same exact trait bhai . Barret's zygos are to wide which fucks his fwhr.

And in general attractiveness is an overall assessment. 2 people can have for example, hunter eyes, but differ in every other capacity


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> why do you attribute girls not finding barret and depoot attractive to an affinity for averageness. You're jumping a couple steps there. What if it is becuase they actually have unattractive traits? Perhaps you don't understand what makes someone attractive as much as you think you do


The general point being driven is averageness and it's importance in attractiveness. If you or your features deviate far away from an averaged look of your phenotype, your physical appearance looks worse. It holds true in multiple studies and is a universal quality of attractiveness and for good reason too.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Delete this thread.I got mogged in this one


----------



## Preston (Apr 9, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> Barret's zygos are to wide which fucks his fwhr


wdym?he has fwhr of 2.2 which is pretty high


----------



## datboijj (Apr 9, 2021)

wanderingandcoping said:


> Hey genius, his “hunter eyes“ literally prove my point. They look good because they are strong negroid orbitals, NOT Because they are Caucasoid. UEE has little to do with it because his eyes are not even hooded, and hooded eyes in Africans are not even due to Caucasoid orbitals, they are due to eyelid fat stores on negroid orbitals. This is why black people with hooded eyes like 50 cent do not have a Eurocentric looking eye area at all. His brow ridge also proves my point. His is literally the epitome of the negroid brow ridge, it has the undulating shape resulting in the arched eyebrows, and the glabella is more prominent than the brow ridge itself.



Explain these orbitals













@africancel


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Apr 9, 2021)

datboijj said:


> Explain these orbitals
> View attachment 1082284
> View attachment 1082278
> View attachment 1082281
> View attachment 1082282


Second guy and third guy have the same prototypical negroid brow bone shape I was describing, first and last guy have somewhat of a more pseudo caucasoid brow ridge. And these pics prove my point very well, the second guy looks by far the best, third guy in the middle Looks wise and the 1st and last guy are the ugliest. Especially comparing them to someone with the ideal negroid eye area like Broderick hunter proves my point perfectly. Broderick hunter’s eye area is more attractive than the guys with the more Caucasian looking brows


----------



## datboijj (Apr 9, 2021)

wanderingandcoping said:


> Second guy and third guy have the same prototypical negroid brow bone shape I was describing, first and last guy have somewhat of a more pseudo caucasoid brow ridge. And these pics prove my point very well, the second guy looks by far the best, third guy in the middle Looks wise and the 1st and last guy are the ugliest. Especially comparing them to someone with the ideal negroid eye area like Broderick hunter proves my point perfectly. Broderick hunter’s eye area is more attractive than the guys with the more Caucasian looking brows


I meant explain the black can only be hooded with fat pads
↓


wanderingandcoping said:


> hooded eyes in Africans are not even due to Caucasoid orbitals, they are due to eyelid fat stores on negroid orbitals.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

datboijj said:


> Explain these orbitals
> View attachment 1082284
> View attachment 1082278
> View attachment 1082281
> View attachment 1082282


Not all blacks groups/ethnicities have the same bone structure, these groups are atypical and have a different bone structure from a typical West African (which is the default phenotypic black we think of).

look at the phenotypic difference between an averaged african american face (which is what I'm assuming you are) and a maasai face (what most of the people you posted have)


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> Not all blacks groups/ethnicities have the same bone structure, these groups are atypical and have a different bone structure from a typical West African (which is the default phenotypic black we think of).
> 
> look at the phenotypic difference between an averaged african american face (which is what I'm assuming you are) and a maasai face (what most of the people you posted have)
> 
> ...


Fuark that 2nd pheno looks Chad as fuck ngl in comparison to American.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Fuark that 2nd pheno looks Chad as fuck ngl in comparison to American.


that's the pheno of the nigga in my sig


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> that's the pheno of the nigga in my sig


African chads look dimorphic af ngl. Ngannou is a good example of chad tyrone, can also be extremely tall and strong


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> African chads look dimorphic af ngl. Ngannou is a good example of chad tyrone


He's not tyrone tbh but he's very masc


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> He's not tyrone tbh but he's very masc


Status could get him to tyrone but honestly blacks seem to be the most masc and end up getting respect from men. Gymmaxed 6'2 tyrone dimorphic as fuck.


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Apr 9, 2021)

datboijj said:


> I meant explain the black can only be hooded with fat pads
> ↓


I was speaking generally. When interacting with people it should be assumed that propositions are general and not that they’re implying it’s the case literally 100% of the time. There are exceptions to every rule, so unless someone _explicitly_ states that something is the case literally 100% of the time or that the alternative is literally Impossible it shouldnt be assumed that it was their proposition. You were arguing against an implication that I was not making. I didn’t say it’s literally impossible for blacks to have a brow ridge similar to caucasoids, I meant that it’s _generally _not the case. Just like if I said asians don’t have uee, that wouldn’t mean that it’s literally impossible, just that it usually doesn’t happen.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Status could get him to tyrone but honestly blacks seem to be the most masc and end up getting respect from men. Gymmaxed 6'2 tyrone dimorphic as fuck.


He's a west african (Cameroon I beleive) black that's the region where slaves who went to the US came from so they are very similar to american blacks, horn african and south african blacks are less dimorphic


----------



## datboijj (Apr 9, 2021)

wanderingandcoping said:


> I was speaking generally. When interacting with people it should be assumed that propositions are general and not that they’re implying it’s the case literally 100% of the time. There are exceptions to every rule, so unless someone _explicitly_ states that something is the case literally 100% of the time or that the alternative is literally Impossible it shouldnt be assumed that it was their proposition. You were arguing against an implication that I was not making. I didn’t say it’s literally impossible for blacks to have a brow ridge similar to caucasoids, I meant that it’s _generally _not the case. Just like if I said asians don’t have uee, that wouldn’t mean that it’s literally impossible, just that it usually doesn’t happen.


This is exactly what im talking about
My goal is to transcend every one of these.
Because from my own research no adult is actually fully developed...... NOT EVEN CLOSE!
NO matter what race they are
I'm gonna be tho


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Apr 9, 2021)

datboijj said:


> This is exactly what im talking about
> My goal is to transcend every one of these.
> Because from my own research no adult is actually fully developed
> NO matter what race they are
> I'm gonna be tho


Well that’s broscience, some people are fully developed To their genetic potential, especially people living the natural human lifestyle. Just because they don’t fit your standard doesn’t mean they’re not fully developed. back to square one, just like I said several responses earlier if you “transcend” every one of these you will be much uglier than someone like Broderick hunter. You have a NEGROID skull, caucasoid brow ridges on your NEGROID skull will look extremely disproportionate. This “transcending” would never look good because not only can you not get a white person’s hair and coloring, but even if you frauded that, you would still look awful because most importantly you would NEVER be able to get a caucasoid SKULL.





Vanilla chamu whitemaxxed yet she still gets brutally fogged by beautiful asian women that actually look asian because her Mongoloid SKULL will never suit completely caucasoid morphology.




Pre surgery this girl was MUCH uglier than vanilla pre surgery, but post surgery she is MUCH more beautiful than vanilla post surgery because she ascended to an ideal version of her OWN RACE. She got features that suited her Mongoloid SKULL.


----------



## datboijj (Apr 9, 2021)

wanderingandcoping said:


> Well that’s broscience, some people are fully developed To their genetic potential, especially people living the natural human lifestyle. Just because they don’t fit your standard doesn’t mean they’re not fully developed. back to square one, just like I said several responses earlier if you “transcend” every one of these you will be much uglier than someone like Broderick hunter. You have a NEGROID skull, caucasoid brow ridges on your NEGROID skull will look extremely disproportionate. This “transcending” would never look good because not only can you not get a white person’s hair and coloring, but even if you frauded that, you would still look awful because most importantly you would NEVER be able to get a caucasoid SKULL.
> 
> View attachment 1082334
> 
> ...


Just the fact that adult humans (because kids can do it) cant drink and swallow at the same time
is more than enough to show we are underdeveloped
Scientists cope with "MUH SPEECH"
But it's because we are severely recessed compared to babies
I saw this by myself when I checked my niece's hyoid
and saw that it was located all the way at the end of the jaw
instead of a third of the jaw which even the most forward grown adult has it located








Why can’t humans breathe and swallow simultaneously? - FlipScience - Top Philippine science news and features for the inquisitive Filipino.


It's said that humans are the only mammals that can't breathe and swallow simultaneously. Learn the science behind it to make this easier to swallow.




www.flipscience.ph


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 9, 2021)

wanderingandcoping said:


> You are NOT supposed to have features of another race and that’s a fact.


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Apr 9, 2021)

datboijj said:


> Just the fact that adult humans (because kids can do it) cant drink and swallow at the same time
> is more than enough to show we are underdeveloped
> Scientists cope with "MUH SPEECH"
> But it's because we are severely recessed compared to babies
> ...


Well if you are talking about people who are downward grown/recessed then yes they are underdeveloped. But if you are trying to say that people at their full genetic potential of craniofacial development aren’t fully developed then you’re delusional. Full development = fully manifested genetic potential, end of story.


----------



## datboijj (Apr 9, 2021)

wanderingandcoping said:


> Well if you are talking about people who are downward grown/recessed then yes they are underdeveloped. But if you are trying to say that people at their full genetic potential of craniofacial development aren’t fully developed then you’re delusional. Full development = fully manifested genetic potential, end of story.


If you have to hold your breathe to swallow (which all adults do)
Then you are underdeveloped
End of story


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 9, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> pics
> 
> View attachment 1081414
> 
> ...


Yes, it’s shorter than ideal. Probably his most obvious failo, besides lips.


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 9, 2021)

wanderingandcoping said:


> Transcending everything doesn’t mean you can transcend race. You call people “jokers” yet you’re deluding yourself into thinking that “Transcending” means completely destroying your racial traits. I am telling you that even if you could do that you would look like shit. If you were given the exact nasal and alveolar structure of a white person, you would be much uglier in those areas than the guy in my avi because YOU ARE BLACK. You are NOT supposed to have features of another race and that’s a fact. Mathematical averageness combined with strong bones, clear skin and good coloring is what makes an attractive face, and I am telling you that your idea of “transcending” would completely destroy the mathematical averageness of your face.


Said it better than I ever could.


----------



## ProAcktiv (Apr 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> wdym?he has fwhr of 2.2 which is pretty high


i mean his face is too wide



africancel said:


> The general point being driven is averageness and it's importance in attractiveness. If you or your features deviate far away from an averaged look of your phenotype, your physical appearance looks worse. It holds true in multiple studies and is a universal quality of attractiveness and for good reason too.







I'm writing a longer response @africancel, but I would like to know that you meant by "and for good reason too" and also what you think about this girl. She for sure deviates far away from the averaged look of her phenotype no?


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Apr 9, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> View attachment 1082369


Exactly my point. She morphed/rhinoplasty’d her nose Even narrower than a white person‘s, it just looks outright uncanny combined with the negroid flatness and shortness of her underlying nasal structure.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> i mean his face is too wide
> 
> 
> View attachment 1082389
> ...


Averageness is a signal of health and genetic fitness, when people deviate too far from average phenotypic qualities of their race it usually a signal of illness or just bad genetics.


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Apr 9, 2021)

datboijj said:


> If you have to hold your breathe to swallow (which all adults do)
> Then you are underdeveloped
> End of story


This is just broscience, your defintion of “underdeveloped” is retarded. Being fully developed means that one has fully developed to ones genetic potential. It doesn’t mean being able to do something that’s literally biologically impossible. Humans are physically tangible, we are bound to the laws of physics and the laws of nature and our biology. This is like saying adults aren’t fully developed because they can’t grow as fast as a child lol.


----------



## datboijj (Apr 9, 2021)

wanderingandcoping said:


> This is just broscience, your defintion of “underdeveloped” is retarded. Being fully developed means that one has fully developed to ones genetic potential. It doesn’t mean being able to do something that’s literally biologically impossible. Humans are physically tangible, we are bound to the laws of physics and the laws of nature and our biology. This is like saying adults aren’t fully developed because they can’t grow as fast as a child lol.


Don't worry I'll show you what a fully developed human looks like soon enough


----------



## ProAcktiv (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> Averageness is a signal of health and genetic fitness, when people deviate too far from average phenotypic qualities of their race it usually a signal of illness or just bad genetics.


what do you think about the girl....

and when you say averageness, you mean proximity to a composite face, right?


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> i mean his face is too wide
> 
> 
> View attachment 1082389
> ...


lola achuli right? She looks off to me but has a unique look that people like these days (mostly due to the smooth, probably filtered, vantablack dark skin), without it she loses most of her appeal. 

You don't necessarily need high averageness to be attractive like any other feature or quality, but it's very unlikely for people who are low in averageness (features and ratios) to be attractive


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> and when you say averageness, you mean proximity to a composite face, right?


yeah generally speaking

edit: But also in terms of ratios and proportions of the face


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 9, 2021)

wanderingandcoping said:


> Exactly my point. She morphed/rhinoplasty’d her nose Even narrower than a white person‘s, it just looks outright uncanny combined with the negroid flatness and shortness of her underlying nasal structure.


she looks striking and attractive imo, and are you sure she isn't just born like that?


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Apr 9, 2021)

datboijj said:


> Don't worry I'll show you what a fully developed human looks like soon enough







full development (me on the top, you on the bottom)


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> she looks striking and attractive imo, and are you sure she isn't just born like that?


Obviously not it's mostly make and filters maybe photoshop, she's south Sudanese I believe so the dark skin is authentic, the rest especially eye color and maybe nose isn't, bone structure is very nilotid imo same with the lips


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Apr 9, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> she looks striking and attractive imo, and are you sure she isn't just born like that?


I’m 100% positive. Literally all of these people who are known exclusively for social media pics and never any irl work or candids or even videos, all these people are the result of plastic surgery and morphing. They have the same bddcel mindset as dudes on forums like these, so they get surgery (often going overboard) but of course that’s never enough for them so they heavily morph their pictures to the point where it doesn’t even look human and looks completely different from how their already heavily altered appearance is irl. This is why Toni Mahfud looks completely different irl than on social media even after his lookmaxing. Hell, even real models like Jordan Barrett morph their pics.


----------



## zeke714 (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> yeah generally speaking
> 
> edit: But also in terms of ratios and proportions of the face


Universal beauty standard will always be symmetry.



wanderingandcoping said:


> I’m 100% positive. Literally all of these people who are known exclusively for social media pics and never any irl work or candids or even videos, all these people are the result of plastic surgery and morphing. They have the same bddcel mindset as dudes on forums like these, so they get surgery (often going overboard) but of course that’s never enough for them so they heavily morph their pictures to the point where it doesn’t even look human and looks completely different from how their already heavily altered appearance is irl. This is why Toni Mahfud looks completely different irl than on social media even after his lookmaxing. Hell, even real models like Jordan Barrett morph their pics.


Hence why I won't go overboard with surgery. One of the first threads I made was just that. I believe too many surgeries can fuck up your harmony and turn you into a plastic ken doll. Why is it that rhinoplasty seems so unnatural? I've seen before and after pics, most of it is uncanny. I'm thinking of getting one but now I'm not too sure...


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> Universal beauty standard will always be symmetry.
> 
> 
> Hence why I won't go overboard with surgery. One of the first threads I made was just that. I believe too many surgeries can fuck up your harmony and turn you into a plastic ken doll. Why is it that rhinoplasty seems so unnatural? I've seen before and after pics, most of it is uncanny. I'm thinking of getting one but now I'm not too sure...


There's a big difference between symmetry and averageness


----------



## Deleted member 5656 (Apr 9, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> Universal beauty standard will always be symmetry.
> 
> 
> Hence why I won't go overboard with surgery. One of the first threads I made was just that. I believe too many surgeries can fuck up your harmony and turn you into a plastic ken doll. Why is it that rhinoplasty seems so unnatural? I've seen before and after pics, most of it is uncanny. I'm thinking of getting one but now I'm not too sure...


It’s uncanny because it’s always one of the places people’s bdd hones in on, so they request that the surgeon make extreme alterations and the surgeon obliges because it’s not risky. When people have common sense and just fix the flaws of their nose and make it proportional instead of trying to turn it into a completely different nose, the results are great. 


























When actually done correctly, turning the nose into its most well proportioned version for the persons face, a rhinoplasty is literally the best plastic surgery because not only is it very low risk, basically no side effects and recovery is a cakewalk, but most importantly because almost everyone can improve from it because even the best looking people almost never have perfectly proportioned noses naturally. When it comes to imperfect people, whether it be very attractive people with few imperfections, normie tier people, or ugly people, one of the few common denominators is that many of them will have a nose that is just a bit “off”, whether it be too wide, too thick, too bulbous etc


----------



## ProAcktiv (Apr 9, 2021)

africancel said:


> high averageness to be attractive like any other feature or quality,


i don't understand this to be honest? Averageness is not the same as any other feature or quality. A feature is a nose, eyes, or lips. 

Averageness takes into account all these components of the face, so I don't think it makes sense to treat it as any other feature or quality.



africancel said:


> lola achuli right? She looks off to me but has a unique look that people like these days (mostly due to the smooth, probably filtered, vantablack dark skin), without it she loses most of her appeal.


Why do you think people find her attractive if she looks different from an averaged face of her phenotype? Just the skin? 

If so, do you think a woman would be considered more attractive if she had lola's exact same skin color, but with features closer to the averaged face of her phenotype?



africancel said:


> edit: But also in terms of ratios and proportions of the face


I don't think those are the same things tbh. Can you elab on this?


There are multiple problems that I see with the averageness hypothesis and I might write a thread in response, just trying to understand your view before I do so.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 9, 2021)

datboijj said:


> If you have to hold your breathe to swallow (which all adults do)
> Then you are underdeveloped
> End of story


cope, I know an adult girl who can breathe and swallow
natural mewer tho


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 9, 2021)

@datboijj nvm she can't


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 9, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> i don't understand this to be honest? Averageness is not the same as any other feature or quality. A feature is a nose, eyes, or lips.
> Averageness takes into account all these components of the face, so I don't think it makes sense to treat it as any other feature or quality.


Averageness is basically a measure of how far an individuals feature, ratios and proportions deviate from the mean, symmetry also encompasses multiple features but you don't necessarily require symmetry to be attractive, though it's a common trait among attractive people


ProAcktiv said:


> Why do you think people find her attractive if she looks different from an averaged face of her phenotype? Just the skin?


Her bonestrucure and overall facial structure isn't very far off the norm, I can find multiple south Sudanese women with her bone structure Her soft features particularly lips and nose are the ones which deviate greatly from the mean.

People think she looks attractive cause she looks unique and striking (skin mostly) while not looking strange (ratios of her face are closer to the average so she doesn't look strange)


ProAcktiv said:


> If so, do you think a woman would be considered more attractive if she had lola's exact same skin color, but with features closer to the averaged face of her phenotype?


Probably not she would still be attractive but loses the striking quality.


ProAcktiv said:


> I don't think those are the same things tbh. Can you elab on this?
> There are multiple problems that I see with the averageness hypothesis and I might write a thread in response, just trying to understand your view before I do so.


Well your phenotype also dictates the ratios and size of features of your face blacks have wider ipd and it looks natural seeing someone with a narrower ipd than average will look off, pfl, es ratio, along with midface ratio fwhr and so on.


----------



## TheLastABCcel (Apr 15, 2021)

africancel said:


> The general point being driven is averageness and it's importance in attractiveness. If you or your features deviate far away from an averaged look of your phenotype, your physical appearance looks worse. It holds true in multiple studies and is a universal quality of attractiveness and for good reason too.


I usually agree with you but sounds like made up shyt tbh


----------



## herring (Apr 15, 2021)

TheLastABCcel said:


> I usually agree with you but sounds like made up shyt tbh


he didn't get it completely right.

you need averageness + a few standout features that deviate from the average in a "good way",
from my observation average ratios, an average nose and mouth area combined with an an above average eye area and mandible seems to be ideal


----------



## TheLastABCcel (Apr 15, 2021)

hxrrington said:


> he didn't get it completely right.
> 
> you need averageness + a few standout features that deviate from the average in a "good way",
> from my observation average ratios, an average nose and mouth area combined with an an above average eye area and mandible seems to be ideal


"Averageness" is a correlative. The reason averageness is better than typical is because the more faces averaged the better the ratios get. Attractiveness seems to be some proper mixture of face shape, equivalent 3rds, and good ratios on your features (eye size, ipd, nose size, mouth to chin, etc.), as well healthy skin. I think sometimes we get caught up in the thinking of WHAT is good rather than WHY is it good. Why is this in the eye area good? Why is this combination of chin or zygos good? We're sort of missing the broader picture. Thats why I don't buy his phenotype argument. A phenotype doesn't exist in the void its just common features groups of people have because they are more related. If you have something different it isn't bad, just atypical. Usually this a plus because as long as it fits with the general criteria of being attractive its seen as exotic. Averageness is basically a byproduct of an incomplete theory. Like Newtonian physics to general relativity to quantum mechanics to quantum gravity. Thats why when dudes are here they cant seem to find out why someone goes against the PSL scale but is still seen as attractive. The scale breaks down into some paradoxical singularity because they don't have a complete picture.


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 15, 2021)

TheLastABCcel said:


> "Averageness" is a correlative. The reason averageness is better than typical is because the more faces averaged the better the ratios get. Attractiveness seems to be some proper mixture of face shape, equivalent 3rds, and good ratios on your features (eye size, ipd, nose size, mouth to chin, etc.), as well healthy skin. I think sometimes we get caught up in the thinking of WHAT is good rather than WHY is it good. Why is this in the eye area good? Why is this combination of chin or zygos good? We're sort of missing the broader picture. Thats why I don't buy his phenotype argument. A phenotype doesn't exist in the void its just common features groups of people have because they are more related. If you have something different it isn't bad, just atypical. Usually this a plus because as long as it fits with the general criteria of being attractive its seen as exotic. Averageness is basically a byproduct of an incomplete theory. Like Newtonian physics to general relativity to quantum mechanics to quantum gravity. Thats why when dudes are here they cant seem to find out why someone goes against the PSL scale but is still seen as attractive. The scale breaks down into some paradoxical singularity because they don't have a complete picture.


I didn’t understand half of it but you sound smart.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 15, 2021)

TheLastABCcel said:


> "Averageness" is a correlative. The reason averageness is better than typical is because the more faces averaged the better the ratios get


Yes that was a key part of my arguement, I already said that. The question is are ideal ratios universal (exact same ratios provide the best look for every single group) or are they relative to other facial features and skull morphology (which is determined by ethnicity). I think the later is more accurate.


TheLastABCcel said:


> Thats why I don't buy his phenotype argument. A phenotype doesn't exist in the void its just common features groups of people have because they are more related. If you have something different it isn't bad, just atypical.


A feature deviating from the norm isn't necessarily negative but more often than not is. Having atypical features (especially ones deviating far from average) more often than not is a sign of improper development, a random genetic mutation or illness of which most of the time these qualities are symbolic of genetic unfitness.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 16, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> He has proganthism and maxillary protrusion ofc. Most blacks have bad chins anyway


do i have proganthism?


----------



## Preston (Apr 16, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> do i have proganthism?


I have a mildly proganthic mouth you don't


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 16, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> I have a mildly proganthic mouth you don't


i thought only black people had it


----------



## Preston (Apr 16, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> i thought only black people had it


No curries,asians and even whites can have it too.


----------

